# MAC Waternymph users



## erica_1020 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you have used Waternymph?  I am NC45 and think it is too much.  Any suggestions on placement, other colors to pair with it?  Thinking of swapping it its too pretty to just sit in my pallette


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Waternymph

I wear it mostly on the lid with Black Tied, Print, Satellite Dreams, Carbon,or Mulch in the crease.  You can also use it as a liner to punch up some of your neutral eye looks


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 21, 2006)

OK I have black Tied maybe I will try it before swapping it.  Do you have any pics?  I am more of a neutral person I think my eyes are yelling look at me if I try to wear blue


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 

 
_OK I have black Tied maybe I will try it before swapping it.  Do you have any pics?  I am more of a neutral person I think my eyes are yelling look at me if I try to wear blue_

 
Girl you would cuss me out if I tried to take it with my raggedy camera.  I will see if I can find pics of it on a woman of color.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of it MAC_Pixie04 using it with Black Tied

Hope she doesnt mind me posting it

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=waternymph


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 21, 2006)

That looks great Thanks mekaboo!  I might play with it tomorrow before the gym just to see if I like it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 23, 2006)

try using it as a liner, or just in the inner most corners with subtler greens and golds.

EDIT: hehe no i dont mind you posting it, that was one of the better uses I got out of it, it made the most fun smokey eye this summer!


----------



## erica_1020 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks y'all I tried it and it didn't look too bad but I wouldn't wear it in the daytime unless it was a special event.  I used Waternymph and Black Tied btw


----------



## amillion (Nov 25, 2006)

I just got this es from a friend over the summer. She didn't like it so she gave it to me. When I tried it it reminded me of an exact dupe of teal pigment. I wore mine with deep blue green in the crease and shroom as a highlight. I ended up with a nice green smokey look. I am dark skinned and it looked great with my skintone.


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't have a picture 
but I wore waternyphm on the lid and soba in the crease and shroom as a highlight  to tone it don't a bit. 
Ladies thanks for the great ideas


----------



## haseena (Nov 27, 2006)

I like pairing waternymph with blacks, browns & bronze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also green if ur feeling daring hehe... Bronze as a crease shade is my favourite combo with Waternymph as a lid colour. hths!


----------

